# Aplificador de guitarra con led tricolor



## fmmototuning (Oct 12, 2010)

Hola a todos. Les comento que estoy construyendo un amplificador para guitarra de 10w con el TDA 2030...hasta ahora todo mas que bien...suena perfecto....pero se me ocurrio agragarle algunas cositas como un vumetro con leds. Y ahora se me ocurrio ponerle sobre cada potenciometro un led tricolor que cambie de color a medida que el potenciometro se mueva...me explico??
Mi duda es como conectar esos leds a los potenciometros ya instalados (trebble, bass, overdrive y volume). Los pot de volume y overdrive son de 50k y los trebble y bass de 20k....
No se si se necesita conocer algun dato mas. La verdad es que no se me ocurre como conectarlos....Desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2010)

Deberías cambiarlos por potenciómetros dobles (estéreo) y con la otra parte manejás el voltaje del led.

Saludos !


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 13, 2010)

fmmototuning dijo:


> Hola a todos. Les comento que estoy construyendo un amplificador para guitarra de 10w con el TDA 2030...hasta ahora todo mas que bien...suena perfecto....pero se me ocurrio agragarle algunas cositas como un vumetro con leds. Y ahora se me ocurrio ponerle sobre cada potenciometro un led tricolor que cambie de color a medida que el potenciometro se mueva...me explico??
> Mi duda es como conectar esos leds a los potenciometros ya instalados (trebble, bass, overdrive y volume). Los pot de volume y overdrive son de 50k y los trebble y bass de 20k....
> No se si se necesita conocer algun dato mas. La verdad es que no se me ocurre como conectarlos....Desde ya muchas gracias...


 
Los led son de 2 o 4 patas?  Y cual es el efecto que quieres lograr?


----------



## fmmototuning (Oct 13, 2010)

Los led son de 4 patas. La idea es que cambien de color al girar el potenciometro, como un indicador... No habia pensado en en potenciometros estereo, pero como los podria conectar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2010)

Le das tensión en el medio con la resistencia limitadora , y en cada extremo conectás un led  con su otra pata a masa.

Saludos !


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 13, 2010)

fmmototuning dijo:


> Los led son de 4 patas. La idea es que cambien de color al girar el potenciometro, como un indicador... No habia pensado en en potenciometros estereo, pero como los podria conectar?


 
Entonces deberias podes hacer dos cosas, algo similar aun VU, o bien manejar dc con un pote aux, el tema es que se van a ir encendiendo los tres diodos a en forma consecutiva, no vas a lograr mezclar los colores dentro de mismo led. al menos no de forma sencilla, no se si me explico.


----------



## fmmototuning (Oct 15, 2010)

Para simplificar un poco las cosas consegui un led bicolor de 3 patas. El problema que tengo con el pote dual es que en los extremos me da una resistencia alta (20k por ejemplo) lo que hace que el led solo se encienda en los extremos, donde la resistencia es de 0k. En el punto medio queda apagado. La idea era que en ese punto quedaran encendido los 2 colores...


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 15, 2010)

fmmototuning dijo:


> Para simplificar un poco las cosas consegui un led bicolor de 3 patas. El problema que tengo con el pote dual es que en los extremos me da una resistencia alta (20k por ejemplo) lo que hace que el led solo se encienda en los extremos, donde la resistencia es de 0k. En el punto medio queda apagado. La idea era que en ese punto quedaran encendido los 2 colores...


 
Aha, a ver si entendi, el pote el minimo, un color, el pote al medio,los dos colres y con el pote al maximo el color restante?


----------



## fmmototuning (Oct 16, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Aha, a ver si entendi, el pote el minimo, un color, el pote al medio,los dos colres y con el pote al maximo el color restante?



Exactamente. Esa es la idea. La vi una vez en un rheobus y me gustaria aplicarla en este amplificador. Pero hasta ahora no encuentro la solucion...


----------



## Dano (Oct 16, 2010)

fmmototuning dijo:


> Exactamente. Esa es la idea. La vi una vez en un rheobus y me gustaria aplicarla en este amplificador. Pero hasta ahora no encuentro la solucion...



Potenciómetro en en Tandem, la primera parte se usa igual que antes, en la segunda parte se arma un divisor de tensión variable, de ahí vas a un 3914 o 15 (no me acuerdo cual es el lineal, pero la respuesta debe ser lineal) a la salida del mismo se hace un arreglo con resistencias para agrupar varias salidas a cada color.


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Potenciómetro en en Tamndem, la primera parte se usa igual que antes, en la segunda parte se arma un divisor de tensión variable, de ahí vas a un 3914 o 15 (no me acuerdo cual es el lineal, pero la respuesta debe ser lineal) a la salida del mismo se hace un arreglo con resistencias para agrupar varias salidas a cada color.


 

Con el LM 39XX en modo de punto.


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Potenciómetro en en Tandem, la primera parte se usa igual que antes, en la segunda parte se arma un divisor de tensión variable, de ahí vas a un 3914 o 15 (no me acuerdo cual es el lineal, pero la respuesta debe ser lineal) a la salida del mismo se hace un arreglo con resistencias para agrupar varias salidas a cada color.


 

Me quede pensando en esto, y se me hace que no funcionara, por el hecho que las salidas de los LM39XX, van conectadas a los catodos de los LED, y en el caso de los diodos LED bicolor, el terminal comun es el catodo, siendo un anodo para cada color, por lo que la idea del LM quedaria descartada!

Vamos a tener que pensar en otro circuito muchachos.

Saludos, Juan Manuel!!


----------



## fmmototuning (Oct 19, 2010)

Estuve analizando los datasheet de varios LM y todos  tienen ese mismo "problema" (problema en mi caso)...


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 19, 2010)

fmmototuning dijo:


> Estuve analizando los datasheet de varios LM y todos tienen ese mismo "problema" (problema en mi caso)...


 

ytodos los LEDs tambien tienen "ese problema "

A seguir pensando!


----------



## Dano (Oct 19, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Me quede pensando en esto, y se me hace que no funcionara, por el hecho que las salidas de los LM39XX, van conectadas a los catodos de los LED, y en el caso de los diodos LED bicolor, el terminal comun es el catodo, siendo un anodo para cada color, por lo que la idea del LM quedaria descartada!
> 
> Vamos a tener que pensar en otro circuito muchachos.
> 
> Saludos, Juan Manuel!!




Transistor desfasando 180º ?


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 19, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Transistor desfasando 180º ?


 

No te molesta explicarlo un poquito mas?

Gacias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2010)

Éste te va a andar !

Ponele valores y simulalo 





Saludos !


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 20, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Éste te va a andar !
> 
> Ponele valores y simulalo
> Saludos !


 
Donde dice "tu potenciometro", te referis al segundo pote de uno estereo no? porque si es el del volumen del ampli, no seria nada lindo conectar ese circuito.


Saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2010)

Jajaja , me refiero a la segunda mitad del tandem. 

Tenés que fijar la tensión de alimentación , la idea es que con el pote al medio estén los dos leds encendidos a medias.

Saludos !


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 21, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Jajaja , me refiero a la segunda mitad del tandem.
> 
> Tenés que fijar la tensión de alimentación , la idea es que con el pote al medio estén los dos leds encendidos a medias.
> 
> Saludos !


 
Cierto, VCC a la entrdada de audio no es muy grato, con aprox 12Vcc deberia funcionar, no es algo del otro mundo, sencillo!
fmmototuning , esperamos que te sirva el circuito, Saludos!


----------



## Dano (Oct 21, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> No te molesta explicarlo un poquito mas?
> 
> Gacias!



http://www.unicrom.com/Dig_RTL.asp


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> http://www.unicrom.com/Dig_RTL.asp


 
Ni lo habia pensado, de lo mas simple!!!

Saludos!


----------



## fmmototuning (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola amigos, estoy de vuelta....Despues de un par de dias sin tiempo, me hice un lugarcito y arme el circuito que me recomendaron. Pero tengo una pequeña duda... Como conecto el led?? Porque en el esquema tiene una resistencia entre el catodo del verde y el anodo rojo, y entre catodo rojo y anodo verde la conexion es directa... Pero en mi caso tengo un led bicolor de catodo comun...Como hago en ese caso...Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2010)

fmmototuning dijo:


> Los led son de 4 patas. La idea es que cambien de color al girar el potenciometro, como un indicador... No habia pensado en en potenciometros estereo, pero como los podria conectar?


 

El diseño era para ese  (aunque no los conocía )


----------



## fmmototuning (Oct 25, 2010)

fmmototuning dijo:


> Para simplificar un poco las cosas consegui un led bicolor de 3 patas.QUOTE]
> 
> La idea original era con un tricolor de 4 patas, pero tambien tienen catodo comun y 3 anodos (uno para cada color). Viene complicadita la mano eh...jajaja....Mil gracias por toda la ayuda que me dieron hasta ahora...


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 25, 2010)

fmmototuning dijo:


> fmmototuning dijo:
> 
> 
> > Para simplificar un poco las cosas consegui un led bicolor de 3 patas.QUOTE]
> ...


----------

